# saddle pads?



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Im going to be getting a new saddle, an abetta endurance, cause my aussie doesnt fit my horse. So what kind of pad should i get? I mean, what are ya'lls recomendations? What pad do you use?


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Skito, Toklat, or HAF 

Be prepared to pay a pretty penny for each of those, but it's well worth it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ditto, 
toklat woolback or cool backs, usually right under $100, skittos and hafs about double that. SOme feel its worth it.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a HAF, but if I have to buy another one, I think I'll go with Toklat so it'll match my cinch and save my wallet. I'm still experimenting to see what I like best.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

For Sultan's new saddle, we are looking at getting a pad from Back on Track, with the ceramic in it. A couple friends used them last season on multiple 100s and raved about them.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Link? I've never heard of those.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a Skito and love it.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

I have an Equipedic pad. I love it. My mare loves it, too.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

jillybean19 said:


> Link? I've never heard of those.


I had never heard of them either, until these friends raved. And seeing how I think they did something like 6 100s between them last season, the pad must work!!

The theory is the ceramic in it helps to move heat around.. so it transfers it to the back when its cold and transfers it away when it gets warm.

Back on Track Saddle Pad - All Purpose Saddle Pads from SmartPak Equine

They are machine washable, but apparently cannot be put in the dryer or it fries the ceramic.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a toklat coolback for my aussie saddle, but the aussie doesn't fit my new mustang, so I'm looking at getting an abetta. Just wanted to see what other pads were out there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what size abetta ?


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

16 endurance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I have used the Skito Drybacks for years and can honestly say i have never had sore backs, but it is about ridiculous to pay 300 dollars for a pad so i ordered the contoured toklat woolback pad with inserts from The Distance Depot. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Subbing. Still learning about endurance pads.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

My tax return was higher than usual the year I bought my Skito pad...I just decided to try it and splurge. I have not regretted it since! I would definitely get another if I needed one.


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

LeynaProof said:


> I have used the Skito Drybacks for years and can honestly say i have never had sore backs, but it is about ridiculous to pay 300 dollars for a pad so i ordered the contoured toklat woolback pad with inserts from The Distance Depot. Keeping my fingers crossed!


I have an older non-contoured one that is great. Very floofy and soft. And since it's wool you can dye it any color you want! I did mine purple to match my tack


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

another vote for Toklat Woolback


----------



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

I love love love my woolback. I've used it every ride for three months now. I've "fluffed" it once with a slicker, and it's back to new looking. 

I'm intrigued by the matrix inserts you can get, the skito, and haf pads, but at this point, "If it aint broke... "


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

nicolerm said:


> I have an older non-contoured one that is great. Very floofy and soft. And since it's wool you can dye it any color you want! I did mine purple to match my tack


Cool! You can dye it? Good to know since my tack is lime green. :wink:


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Abbzug said:


> I love love love my woolback. I've used it every ride for three months now. I've "fluffed" it once with a slicker, and it's back to new looking.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the matrix inserts you can get, the skito, and haf pads, but at this point, "If it aint broke... "


What do you mean you 'fluffed' it?


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you brush it, it will become fluffy where sweat and hair have matted it down.


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

LeynaProof said:


> Cool! You can dye it? Good to know since my tack is lime green. :wink:


Yep, and you can dye wool with koolaid so lime is pretty easy!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

nicolerm said:


> Yep, and you can dye wool with koolaid so lime is pretty easy!


What?! Seriously?  I imagine it washes out with the koolaid? Do you ever have problems with accidentally rubbing off on your horse? :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That would look nice on a white horse......


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

existentialpony said:


> What?! Seriously?  I imagine it washes out with the koolaid? Do you ever have problems with accidentally rubbing off on your horse? :lol:


Yep, seriously. I'd probably get some real dye though, most craft stores have them. I used professional dyes on mine because the koolaid isn't quite as light and wash-fast as the real dyes. If set properly though, the koolaid won't run or rub off, it just fades faster. Google dyeing wool and you'll get lots of info and tutorials for dyeing spinning fiber or yarn - it's the same process, just bigger.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, guys! What kind of woolback would you suggest for a saddle like the Abetta endurance? I've been looking and there are a ton of shapes. Which would work and look the best?


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I bought this one for my abetta endurance arabian: https://www.thedistancedepot.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=FTH-TWBEP

I know for the arabian version, it's a 26" skirt (22" tree), and the pad is 28". 

It arrives tomorrow-- by the listed dimensions, no reason why it shouldn't work!


----------



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

can someone please tell me why top quality wool felt pads aren't seen in endurance very much? the woolback seems ok, but not very substantial, seems like it wouldn't give much pressure relief. and i tried an equipedic that did roll and slip, it did work once i got up on the saddle tho., and worked well, but the rolling was too bothersome. so at this point, i see woolback, skito and 5star wool. the 5stars have worked well for me, but i don't see them in this disipline much.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

copper said:


> can someone please tell me why top quality wool felt pads aren't seen in endurance very much? the woolback seems ok, but not very substantial, seems like it wouldn't give much pressure relief. and i tried an equipedic that did roll and slip, it did work once i got up on the saddle tho., and worked well, but the rolling was too bothersome. so at this point, i see woolback, skito and 5star wool. the 5stars have worked well for me, but i don't see them in this disipline much.


I'm also curious about the same thing. I have a Reinsman pad with the Tacky Too material on the bottom (I used it once and didn't care for it - made my horse too sweaty) and a Classic Equine BioFit pad (the all wool one). I love my BioFit pad - it's great for my horse since we're still working on building up his topline and shoulder muscles. I'm interested in getting in to endurance, but I wonder if I have the "right" tack for it or if I'll need to upgrade down the line...


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Tell me about it... I bought a 100% wool pad with leather wears for my western saddle, $70. The only English saddle pad I could find that was comparable was over $200! Less material, and no leather. I'm thinking about cutting down my current pad to fit my English saddle but want to make sure I really like riding in it before I mutilate my pad.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

copper said:


> can someone please tell me why top quality wool felt pads aren't seen in endurance very much? the woolback seems ok, but not very substantial, seems like it wouldn't give much pressure relief.



My guess about the felted wool is that it would be rather hot over time. Endurance riders want a pad that is going to help dissipate heat from the back.

I am not sure what kind of woolback you have experienced, as the ones I have used are quite thick. We currently use toklat matrix woolback pads on both the boys with great success. We have also used skito pads and liked them.

I personally have never looked to a pad to give "pressure relief" unless I was talking about a treeless saddle, in which case I would def use a pad with inserts (a skito, in my personal case). A treed saddle is its own pressure relief, assuming it fits properly.


----------

